# Thomasville Furniture?



## riverdees05 (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone gone to NC to buy Thomasville Furniture? We are looking at a new bedroom outfit and thought that I had hear of people going to Discount Brokers and saving a lot even with paying shipping..


----------



## KenK (Jan 20, 2008)

Couldn't find that name.

Did you mean:

http://www.thomasville.com/

I wonder if their manufacturing has also moved to China?


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 20, 2008)

Our DD found some LR furniture in Ft. Myers that she liked and got the style#; fabric code; manufacturer from a store here and either ordered it on line or called the company.  She saved enough, even with the shipping to buy the extra chair she wanted.  Do a search for Thomasville furniture and Henderson or High Point NC and then make some calls.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, I mean Thomasville, if it were a John Deere, I would know what I was asking.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 20, 2008)

*Thomasville*

If you are in middle Tennessee, you can easily day-trip over to Drexel/  Thomasville/ High Point NC. There are numerous dealers there. My parents sold Drexel/Heritage to stores all over the West, and went to market in 'The Furniture Capital of The World' High Point, NC. and in my travels through there, I saw lots of advertising from showrooms who claim to sell name-brand, first quality furniture at deep discount, and they arrange delivery.

Hope you find what you want!

jim Ricks


----------



## naudette (Jan 20, 2008)

I am furniture rep who sells to furniture stores.  Incidentally, I work for another division of the parent company that owns Thomasville and Dresel Heritage.  If you are buying lots of furniture you may save money as opposed to buying it locally.  Keep in mind, that your local business depends on the local economy to stay in business.  Being in the business I have heard numerous horror stories of product that was defective and the NC discounters never followed through with customer service.  How do you return it?  Who fixes it?  What happens if it can't be fixed?  Normally a local dealer will have in home repair service to take care of it.

I, too, go to High Point 2x per year for the market and see all the "we ship nationally" stores.    Make sure you are dealing with a reputable company.  Sometimes a great deal really isn't.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 20, 2008)

Two years ago I had my master and a guest bedroom redone by an interior design firm and they selected Thomasville furniture. Pricey, especially where the Cdn dollar was 2 years ago, but the furniture quality is superb, weighs a ton, lasts a lifetime, and took almost 2 months to be come. I don't regret it a bit - in fact the master decor was photographed and featured in a Canadian journal.

Brian


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 20, 2008)

We've purchased furniture via a store in NC.  I don't know if it was labeled a discount broker, but they certainly saved us a ton of dough.  The name was Rose Furniture.  Unfortunately, their website says there is an open receivership (I believe that is similar to bankruptcy).  We don't need to buy anything right now, so I haven't looked for another NC store.

We bought the Maison Lenoir dining room collection from Broyhill.  We had found it in a local store, liked it a lot, then heard from a friend about the NC stores.  We saved over $3000 in total by buying the Broyhill set from Rose.  The delivery was significantly more than the local store, but the savings includes the delivery.  It was $600 CASH ONLY for delivery.

Not all items can be expected to be at such drastic savings.  When we were furnishing our home theater, I wanted those reclining leather theater chairs with cupholders, and a matching sofa.  Pricing via Rose was only a $100 total savings, so we went with the local store for convenience.

Specifically regarding Thomasville, they had a store near my house.  They went out of business about 6 months ago.

If anyone knows of another online NC furniture bargain store (who sells name brand), please post the info.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought my latest den sofa from Thomasville.  After about 1 1/2 years, the bottom was really sagging.  I thought I would have to have new cushions made.  However, I recently had a chair recovered by a local upholsterer, and he looked at the sofa.  He told us that the webbing, which is the mesh stuff that the cushions sit on was really cheap, and it stretched out already.  For $100, he replaced the webbing with heavier quality, and the sofa is like new.  Also, I have been wondering lately about Thomasville.  The store by me is always empty.  The parking lot never has any cars in it, and it is in a busy area.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 21, 2008)

BT,

Check out http://www.boyles.com/

and http://www.highpointfurniture.com/


Richard


----------



## bobcat (Jan 21, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> BT,
> 
> Check out http://www.boyles.com/
> 
> ...



You can go to a local store that sells the furniture you want. Get all the information and call a store in High Point N C and see what their prices are. Then, you can go back to your local store and see if they will match the price. This works, we did it .


----------



## Pit (Jan 21, 2008)

I've bought furniture this way several times. You can save a good bit of money, but you'll have to be patient. It can take a long time to get your furniture (they have to collect enough orders on your shipping route to fill the truck - unless you're ordering a truckload).

When they deliver the furniture, make sure to inspect it carefully while the truck is still there. Once, I had a headboard that was damaged. It had been sitting in a pool of water inside the truck all the way from NC. It went right back on the truck, as I wouldn't accept it. They sent me a new one, but I had to wait a couple more months for the replacement. Still, that was a lot easier than accepting damaged goods, and then trying to fix the problem afterwards.

I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. I do suggest you visit the area first, to visit the showrooms and make personal sales contacts. There are several furniture dealers around the Greensboro area (mainly to the south).


----------



## Glynda (Jan 21, 2008)

*High Point*

One of our homes is near High Point and I shop there frequently.  I do so to actually see/sit in a large variety of furniture.  BUT, I've learned that when it comes to buying, two places have beat High Point prices for me everytime, Lexington Furniture in Lexington, KY and Elite Interiors in Myrtle Beach. SC. though I don't know if they carry Thomasville.


http://www.lexfurniture.com/


www.elitefurnituregallery.com

I've dealt with both of these with great success. Elite is not coming up for me right now so I'm wondering if they are still in business.

Unfortunately, the giants...Boyles and Furnitureland South and internet sales appear to have driven a number of stores out of High Point.  Also it seems as if Thomasville has gone to it's own stand alone stores.

The best bargains I've found are during the month of June when Boyles holds a giant three day sale in the Hickory Convention Center in Hickory, NC.  People line up ahead of opening at noon on Friday.  You have to have a system, and another person with you, in order to get the first bargains.  Once you've covered the floor, and a couple of hours after opening, you can go sit in front of the unloading docks and watch as they unload and uncover furniture and try to grab it as soon as it hits the opening to the sales floor.  I'll warn you that people are ruthless though.  I've known them to fight over a piece and even to remove sold tags so you need someone to stay with your piece until it is removed from the floor.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 21, 2008)

*Thomasville*

I don't see Tomasville sold at either store.


----------



## Kittykatz (Jan 22, 2008)

*furniture*

Definitely look at Furnitureland South or just the website. If you know what you want you can order on the website or call and work with a sales person. We haven't done this in awhile but have bought many things from them. We've also bought things from High Point Furniture Sales. If you go plan to spend a day just at Furnitureland South. It's huge but worth the trip.

Good luck.

Lisa


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the link for FurnitureLand South http://www.furniturelandsouth.com/


Richard


----------



## Glynda (Jan 22, 2008)

*Furnitureland South*

Definitely a great place to go look for a day.  Write down numbers, etc. and then shop online or even ask your local store to meet the price.

My cousin did a whole house in Florida from there and because of quantity was able to get even better prices.  But I've still done better with Lexington and Elite than Furnitureland South or Boyles (except for their annual sale.)


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife is currently looking at this large leather sectional made by Thomasville.
She took me to see it, and when I saw the price I ran like hell!

Maybe she can follow some leads on this thread to get it much cheaper.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 24, 2008)

*Contest*

This could help!

http://www.thomasville.com/Wish-List/ESweeps.aspx


----------

